# Anatolian Shepherd Pups: Middle TN



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I have 5 Anatolian Shepherd pups for sale just a bit north of Nashville,TN. 3 Males and two Females not spoken for yet. Pups will be 8 weeks old on Feb. 4th. 1st and 2nd shots and worming done. Both parents work our farm. Pups born in the pasture with goats. Exposed to chickens, cattle, horses, and the crazy barn cats. If interested, PM me. :bowtie:


----------

